# I found a great deal!



## terri9630 (Feb 27, 2012)

I was browsing Craigs list and found a listing for rabbit cages.  2 30x30 and 4 24x36 cages from bass equip.  I called and went to check them out.  The people that had them had decided to raise rabbits to eat and found they couldn't stomach killing them.  They turned the rabbits loose (really stupid!).  I asked what they wanted for the 24x36 cages and they said if I took everything I could have it for $150.  6 cages with trays, 6 J feeders, 2 water bottles and 4 auto water nipples and a 50lb bag of feed.  Everything looks brand new.


----------



## elevan (Feb 27, 2012)

Great find!  Congrats!


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 27, 2012)

The best part was that they were only 15 miles from my house.  I just wish I had seen the add BEFORE they turned the rabbits loose.  Pedegreed  NZW's.  Just what I had been looking for!


----------



## DianeS (Feb 28, 2012)

Was this just recent - like today or yesterday? Want to try to get those rabbits in spite of the fact they were turned loose?

1 - Get permission to put a humane trap where the rabbits were turned loose. Bait it with the food the rabbits were used to eating. Wouldn't surprise me if you caught one or two of them because they came back to the same area. And after all, the rabbits are accustomed to their pellets in a wire cage, so they won't be freaked by the trap. Doesn't hurt to try, if you can rent a cheap trap. (Where I live you can rent them from the humane society and get 100% of your deposit back if you return it undamaged.)

2 - Also worth trying is a "lost and found" ad for the rabbits that were turned loose. Don't say they were turned loose, just say "lost". Then cheerfully pick up any NZ buns that are turned in. Just remember to quarantine.

Nice Craigslist score on the cages!


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 28, 2012)

DianeS said:
			
		

> Was this just recent - like today or yesterday? Want to try to get those rabbits in spite of the fact they were turned loose?
> 
> 1 - Get permission to put a humane trap where the rabbits were turned loose. Bait it with the food the rabbits were used to eating. Wouldn't surprise me if you caught one or two of them because they came back to the same area. And after all, the rabbits are accustomed to their pellets in a wire cage, so they won't be freaked by the trap. Doesn't hurt to try, if you can rent a cheap trap. (Where I live you can rent them from the humane society and get 100% of your deposit back if you return it undamaged.)
> 
> ...


I got the cages Fri and the cages had been listed for about a week so it wasn't to recent.
With the hawks, owls, booming coyote population, stray/wild dogs and location of the property I'd be suprised if they survived the night.

Bright white rabbits in the desert with no cover no water or hidy holes....


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 28, 2012)

I just got 2 eight foot wire cages holding 4 rabbits each. (for a total of 8 rabbits)
And a large assortment of feeders, nest boxes, and transport carriers all for $50.
AND the guy is bringing all of it to my house in the morning.


----------



## hemet dennis (Feb 28, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I just got 2 eight foot wire cages holding 4 rabbits each. (for a total of 8 rabbits)
> And a large assortment of feeders, nest boxes, and transport carriers all for $50.
> AND the guy is bringing all of it to my house in the morning.


Now that's a damn good deal


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow. I thought $25 for a complete cage set up was good.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 2, 2012)

Re-checked what I got there were 3 eight foot cages, enough room for 10 rabbits
and 10 transport cages holding between 5 and 2 rabbits each. 2 next boxes and feeders.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 5, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Re-checked what I got there were 3 eight foot cages, enough room for 10 rabbits
> and 10 transport cages holding between 5 and 2 rabbits each. 2 next boxes and feeders.


Wow! Great find!


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jul 30, 2012)

How tall are the cages?  Can the rabbits stand up on their hind feet to stretch their backs?  I've seen lots of cages for sale as "rabbit cages" that I wouldn't call good enough.
(for example, my rabbits cages are 48" wide, 24" deep and 28" high.)


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes.  The rabbits can stretch and sit upright.  I don't remember the measurements off hand but my NZW buck likes to sit up and watch his guard dog sleep.  They are a funny pair.


----------



## BYJR1434 (Aug 1, 2012)

Why cant i find that kinda deal:/, although i did end up getting 2 24x36 for 20 a pop.


----------

